# The Convention..



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*what a blast! too much fun. I didnt spend as much as i thought, but i think the turn-out look good for weather we had. The cook-out was awesome as usuall. Joe and the gang did a great job feeding the large group. Great seeing and meeting new people this year. Hope Rob can post some pictures he took. Good times guys!  *


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

We had a gerat time as well. Met some great people and was good to see a lot of famlilys there together. Picked up a few traps and some suplys. Caught Mark Junes demo (missed it last year) what a great guy, full of good info and tons of insight on trapping coyotes. The food was great at the cookout THANKS to Joe and the crew. Good luck to all on the up coming season. 
Gerry


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks to all the vendors, tailgaters, MTA staff, those responsible for the fantastic feed Sat. night, ans a special thanks to ALL who attended. Consolidated Fur, Kalkaska. Roger & Laura Ruginis


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

It was a great weekend. Too tired to post much now. How many were at the cookout anyways. Seemed like a never ending line.:yikes:

Joe


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Joe thanks for the great cook out the food was good and the people were better. I packed up your grill and will bring it to the next board meeting.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Dude, we were donating that grill to the fairgrounds!!! It needs to retire....:lol: I had a great time watching the skinning and fleshing demo's....the last one of a gianormous **** was awesome.....was also cool putting faces to alot of names, and thanks to all for using the answering machine until midnight on friday......:evil:
Got some traps, waders, gloves, and smelled lots of cool lures.....convention was definately a good time......
(some lures smelled suprisingly indifferent to some of the carcasses I've encountered in the necropsy lab :lol


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

kristi.. how long did that big **** stretch out too? i missed greg putting it on the stretcher. i guessed 46", but it might have been a little shorter. what a monster it was. had one of those fryer bottles open in the back of the truck on the way home.. that made for a nice mess with that nasty smellin beaver greg gave me for my bear baits. :yikes: :sad:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

As usual a good time cooking with you guys. Lots of good eating going on. We went through 8 doz. ears of corn. 

Kristie now knows that I like to harras DNR employees.

I agrre that grill needs to be donated but no to the fair grounds. Maybe a packer truck. I didn't envy any one trying to cook instead of char anythng on it. :lol:

BTW from what I understand we now have to remove our hats and bow when Gifffondog comes on line. :evilsmile


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

What a weekend great job Joe and the crew.

Dave


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

I didn't have time to see the final stretch wig, had some stuff to cut up..... but by the time he got it off the **** it was from his chest well down his shin, greg did a great job with the demos I learned an awful lot........sorry to hear about your truck, but you were asking for it!!!! ewwwwwww

and multi.....you know what they say about paybacks.......

only thing missing was Hawk to pick on.........


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just got done running the dogs this morning, they had a rabbit going for about an hour. 

It was a great time and and an honor to meet all you fine people.

Congrats to John the new President, and Griff the V.P.

I bet that oil will realy make that beaver easy to carrry Wiggy :lol:

Great spread of food everyone, thank you for all your efforts.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

kristie said:


> only thing missing was Hawk to pick on.........


Man oh Man if hawk was there it would of been bad. 




It was a great time good to see old friends again and make some new ones. 
To the new ones if i forget your names by next year sorry about that takes a few times to remember them. 

Had some great convos both around the fire and off to the side i sure did learn alot. Joe thanks alot for them pointers i really did need them. 

Cook out went great even tho we were getting rain off and on all day. Looked like a lot of ppl at the cookout. I know they raised up a good amount of money. 



















This ol southern boy wasn't sure about the weather, 










These are the ones i have uploaded so far i didn't take to many as i didn't want the camera out in the rain lol


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I had a great time as always. Talked to a few members here, met a couple of new ones too. I left with a truck full of stuff, and I always enjoy watching Mark June........I thought he was exceptional this year.
Great Time !!!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*rob... good pictures bud! too much fun.. and ya freepuppy.. that was a heck of a mess in that truck.. cant get that smell out of my nose. i even scrubbed it, nothing kills the smell of a greasy beaver in a hot bed of a truck. goin out right now to see if the bear ate'em. :SHOCKED:
Al*


----------



## michael witherell (Feb 28, 2009)

ihad ablast and got some good stuff


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures and updates guys. The boys and I were going to come up, but a very costly brake job on Tuesday changed all of our weekend plans.:sad:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Man everyone is always saying they have a blast there! I tried making it the last 2 years i was in michigan and i never could! i should have just said i would make it this year it would have been the same thing :lol:

ill tell ya what... i sold a lot of my traps before moving out here and now that was a dumb thing! i saw 12 coyotes at one ranch last week while antelope hunting! and on private ranches you can use footholds!!!! oh well!! live and learn.... i will definitely have to get some here soon in the near future!

jealous you guys got to have some fun! so who got picked on the most since i couldnt make it?:lol: and where is wildbill? he give up trapping after he saw my fleshing skills?


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

HunterHawk said:


> and where is wildbill? he give up trapping after he saw my fleshing skills?



just been busy craig. and what skills are those?:lol:

once again another great convention with great people. only thing that would have made it better would have been better weather.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha you know... making them holy **** so they could go to heaven :lol:

wasnt it raining last year for the convention? 


maybe its time to change the date?


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i believe its rained the last 3 or 4 years now at some point or another.

and if you keep fleshing **** like that you will need to take some sewing lessons.:lol:


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Somehow these all seem to relate to convention, except for those fruity type endulgers:

*Beer Theories* 
*Sometimes when I reflect on all the beer I drink, I feel ashamed. Then I look into the glass and think about the workers in the brewery and all of their hopes and dreams. If I didn't drink this beer, they might be out of work and their dreams would be shattered. I think, "It is better to drink this beer and let their dreams come true than be selfish and worry about my liver."* 
*
Babe Ruth**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
*
"I feel sorry for people who don't drink. When they wake up in the morning, that's as good as they're going to feel all day."* 
*
Lyndon B. Johnson * 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
*
"When I read about the evils of drinking, I gave up reading."

Paul Horning* 
*~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
*
"24 hours in a day, 24 beers in a case. Coincidence? I think not."

H. L. Mencken* 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*
"When we drink, we get drunk. When we get drunk, we fall asleep. When we fall asleep, we commit no sin When we commit no sin, we go to heaven. So, let's all get drunk and go to heaven!" 

George Bernard Shaw* 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
*
"Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy."

Benjamin Franklin* 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
*
"Without question, the greatest invention in the history of mankind is beer. Oh, I grant you that the wheel was also a fine invention, but the wheel does not go nearly as well with pizza." 
Dave Barry* 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
*
BEER: HELPING UGLY PEOPLE HAVE SEX SINCE 3000 B.C.!

W C. Fields* 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
*
Remember "I" before "E," except in Budweiser.

Professor Irwin Corey* 
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
*
To some it's a six-pack, to me it's a Support Group Salvation in a can!

Leo Durocher* 
*~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
*
One night at Cheers, Cliff Clavin explained the" Buffalo Theory" to his buddy Norm: **

"Well, ya see, Norm, it's like this. A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members! ; In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine! That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers*


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

for slow brain cells.alot of great minds came up with that stuff, and gary got it into a post. who would have thunk it.


----------



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

Spent alot of money, but it was great! Going to try to camp out next year.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Gary that was a great post!

i never thought about those poor brewery guys... they are way more important than my liver.... its their lives... its only my liver :lol:.... errr... wait a second :lol:


----------



## michael witherell (Feb 28, 2009)

just got my trap tags that i ordered from finch


----------

